# Cool Tool



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I just bought the neatest addition to my train tools...It's a magnetizer-de-magnetizer for aiding in starting small screws into very tight places without dropping the screw.. I have small screw starters, but I always struck out when it came to Phillips head screws. I used to use a small dab of grease on the blades and stick the screw unto that, but with this toll, no more!!! To magnetize a screw-driver, just slip the screw-driver in and out of the port that reads "magnetize" and viola, it's magnetized! To de-magnetize, you slip the screw-driver back in the port that reads "demagnetize" a few times, and again, viola, it's de-magnetized!!!. It's fudgen majic,lol!!... I found it at Secor Hardware for $3.95.....


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

cool indeed!


----------



## Smoke Stack Lightning (Dec 7, 2015)

Great find and cure for an age old nuisance. Time to get rid of that cake of bees wax! 

Thanks for sharing!
Rich


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

That is a handy device. If you have sticking reverse units it will also demagnetize the pawl if you take the time to remove the unit from the tender. I need to find one of these tools.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I use a large Neodymium magnet to magnetize tools and the Radio Shack VCR eraser to reverse the process.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Flyernut,
You are so correct.......it is a cool tool.....I've had one for years and use it regularly.
Silly me, I thought most everyone had one of those gizmos. According to my wife I'm a certified "tool fool".
Just like trains.....you can never have enough, right?
Bob


----------



## steam chaser (Feb 21, 2011)

I like it real handy,great find.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

You may have just revolutionized the train repair business my friend....got it on my shopping list.


----------



## Gilbertologist (Oct 31, 2015)

*Tape head demagnetizer*

Just recently came across my tape head demagnetizer from back in my reel to reel tape deck days. Can't wait to use it on a sticky Flyer reverse unit
ACG


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Lucky you! It appears my tape head demagnetizer was tossed years ago.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

I have that tool, too. I got it from Micromark

http://www.micromark.com/SearchResult.aspx?deptIdFilter=0&searchPhrase=magnetizer.

I find that with some screwdrivers, the effect wears off after a while. And sometimes the demagnetize side does not completely demagnetize the screwdriver. It probably depends, in part, on the specific screwdriver.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

A good tool indeed, I wish I has some S gauge so I could get me one. :smokin:
I never heard of Secor either?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

big ed said:


> A good tool indeed, I wish I has some S gauge so I could get me one. :smokin:
> I never heard of Secor either?


It might be a NY sort of thing. Secor is pretty big around here..And they have just about everything you could imagine, almost better than Lowes... And they give you a 10% military discount, anytime of the year, unlike Lowes... And they're local...


----------

